# Nie można wypalać płyt

## Zwierzak

Od jakiegoś miesiąca siadło mi wypalanie płyt na komputerze. Wcześniej wszystko działało bezproblemowo, ale teraz K3B wywala mi jakieś dziwne błędy i nie pozwala wypalić płyt. Nie wiem co może być przyczyną, ale dzieje się tak dla płyt CD, jak i płyt DVD. Teraz próbuję przekompilować cdrtools i dvd+r-tools dla pustego drzewka zależności, ale pewnie też może być coś skopane w kernelrze.

----------

## znal

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> K3B wywala mi jakieś dziwne błędy

 No to wypadało by napisać dokładnie jakie to błędy. To co napisałeś niewiele mówi.

----------

## no4b

Szklana kula się ostatnio rozbiła niestety :(

----------

## Mr Adam

korzystasz może z hald'a?

----------

## sebas86

Nie wiem czy to samo, ale też związany z HAL-em. Przy wypalaniu płyt proces hal-deamon-stor... zajmował 50% czasu procesora i uniemożliwiał poprawne wypalenie danych, rozwiązaniem było nadanie prawa do wykonania z prawami właściciela dla cdrecord i cdrdao.

Swoją drogą częste problemy przy wypalaniu sprawiają polskie litery. Jeśli problem dotyczy pliku dostaniemy informacje przy tworzeniu obrazu o braku pliku o podanej nazwie, jeśli nadamy nieprawidłowy tytuł dostaniemy nieznany błąd.

Może to komuś pomoże.  :Wink: 

----------

## Wielebny

Może jakies biblioteki i ebuildy zależne z K3B masz uszkodzone  wykonaj 

```
revdep-rebuild -pv
```

 i zobacz co ci wywali.

----------

## Zwierzak

Raczej stawiał bym na problemy z HAL. Wcześniej działało wszystko bez problemu. Teraz K3b pozbył się k3bsetup (do nadawania uprawnień). Chyba, że winne są temu moje ostatnie zabawy z grupami. Zobaczę na root.

EDIT:

Dla DVD pisze po prostu Błąd zapisu, a takie coś pojawia się w wyjściu debugowanym:

http://rafb.net/p/8cKTtn70.html

Jeszcze takie coś dla pomocy:

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config |wklej

# dmesg |wklej

$ groups |wklej

Wiem o tym, że kryształowe kule bardzo często się psują, a ich serwis jest bardzo drogi, jednak miałem nadzieję, że ktoś rzuci hasłem jakie dokładnie informacje są potrzebne, tak jak ta podpowiedź, że błędy może sprawiać HAL.

----------

## c2p

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Raczej stawiał bym na problemy z HAL. Wcześniej działało wszystko bez problemu. Teraz K3b pozbył się k3bsetup (do nadawania uprawnień). Chyba, że winne są temu moje ostatnie zabawy z grupami. Zobaczę na root.

 

k3bsetup nie ma nic do rzeczy. Z ebuilda najnowszego k3b:

```
We don't install k3bsetup anymore because Gentoo doesn't need it.

If you get warnings on start-up, uncheck the "Check system configuration" option in the "Misc" settings window.

Make sure you have proper read/write permissions on the cdrom device(s).

Usually, it is sufficient to be in the cdrom group.
```

I tak przy okazji - jaką wersję hal'a posiadasz?

----------

## Zwierzak

```
$ paludis -pi hal

These packages will be installed:

* sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3::gentoo {:0} [R] acpi crypt -debug -dell disk-partition -doc pcmcia (-selinux)
```

Zapomniałe, że niedawno temu robiłem porządek z grupami i użytkownikami (kasowałem niepotrzebnych), ale to raczej nie jest problemem. Jak widać użytkownik zwierzak należy do grupy, uprawnienia urządzenia:

```
$ ls -l /dev/hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 lis 25 03:05 /dev/hdc
```

Uprawnienia programów:

```
$ ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 328384 lis  5 12:02 /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

(raczej nie powinno być problemów bo pod rootem też nie działa).

Chyba zreinstaluję sobie system…

----------

## dylon

Jakis czas temu po upgrade tez mialem te sama sytuacje(takie same bledy). Na razie jesze jestem w lesie i nie nagrywam  :Sad: 

Po przekompilowaniu k3b, cdrtools i dvd+rw-tools o dziwo prawidlowo nagralem 1 (slownie jedna) plyte. Przy nastepnych objawy powrocily.

Na pewno nie jest to wina k3b, bo sprawdzilem kika roznych programow do wypalania i objawy takie same.

p.s. na razie czekam, bo skoro to stalo sie po upgrade (tylko nie pamietam co wtedy bylo emergowane) to kiedys, jakis kolejny mysle, naprawi nagrywanie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Zwierzak

Chyba trzeba będzie zrekompilować cdrtools, ale tym razem dla x86 zamiast ~x86. To może pomóc.

----------

## dylon

Ja mam caly system na ~x86 a cdrtools sprawdzilem chyba wszystkie dostepne wersje....

Tak niesmialo podejrzewam (jak juz zostalo wspomniane) ze to wina hal-a albo dbus-a - aczkolwiek przekompilowanie tychze nie pomoglo.

----------

## unK

A spróbujcie sobie zamiast cdrtools zainstalować cdrkit, może to coś da.

----------

## dylon

 *unK wrote:*   

> A spróbujcie sobie zamiast cdrtools zainstalować cdrkit, może to coś da.

 

Niestety u mnie to specjalnego wrazenia na nagrywarce nie wywarlo  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Przypomniało mi to, że tez miałem niedawno problem z wypalaniem. Okazało się, że to wina app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha34, które teraz leży sobie w /etc/portage/package.mask. Wcześniejsza wersja działa u mnie bez zgrzytów.

----------

## Zwierzak

Reinstalowałem wszystkie wersje portage, bez większych zmian. Może by to pomogło, gdyby dotyczyło tylko płyt CD, ale to dotyczy też płyt DVD

----------

